

UPS to offer customized delivery for $40/year with 2-hour window - ck2
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hymvn-d9jtU1enN7E48Y2LTkm5TA?docId=dcf0c2131e384cfba1b78a3f2bacc82d

======
ck2
More details:

[https://docs.google.com/gview?embedded=true&url=http://w...](https://docs.google.com/gview?embedded=true&url=http://www.ups.com/mychoice/media/mychoicefeatures.pdf)

